# HELP, cracklin goose shoot,



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

I shot a cracklin goose today, i blasted it and i am wondering if a good taxidermist can fix it up really good, i know i will never shoot one again, any help will be great, and can anyone tell me how rare these are, shot it in central minnesota


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

What...in the heck is a "cracklin goose"??!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

is a super small goose.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I think you ment cackling goose. have heard them called cacklers also. Never heard of a crackin goose


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not real uncommon here in MN. We shot a couple of them last weekend as well....usually see a few flocks here every year in North Central MN.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Never shot a cracklin goose.....only messers and client canadas. :withstupid:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Not worth mounting a "Crackling Goose" or any other kind of waterfowl in September for that matter. The bird will be full of pin feathers and they will give you a terrible looking mount. No matter how good the taxidermist.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

CRACKALACKIN!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I was gonna recomend Jerry with Flyway taxidermy but this is probly the best advise.



Rick Acker said:


> Not worth mounting a "Crackling Goose" or any other kind of waterfowl in September for that matter. The bird will be full of pin feathers and they will give you a terrible looking mount. No matter how good the taxidermist.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

I was just just saprized because i have just seen them fly sky high here in north metro, we seem to be getting more snows last year then ever,


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cracklin.....Websters dictionary definition: A) a crack mixed with some ling it smells really bad, once a month synonyms-cooter, crotch, snatch, beaver, the red carpet
B)the sound a fire makes when moisture is still present in the wood.
C) a small goose that crackles when it looks for its mate

saprize- A)a gift full of sap 
B) sap that rises- like bread dough

jeezz where is the dictionary when you need one. Must be using a cell phone.

also dont get a bird mounted this early. not worth it.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

templey_41 said:


> Cracklin.....Websters dictionary definition: A) a crack mixed with some ling it smells really bad once a month synonyms-cooter, crotch, snatch, beaver, the red carpet
> B)the sound a fire makes when moisture is still present in the wood.
> C) a small goose that crackles when it looks for its mate
> 
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

You can look at the bird and see the poor feathers. If you mount this bird, you will get a saprize.....


----------

